# Worthless winterizing.......



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Why do we have to winterize teardowns? If there was any sort of codes here the last 2 winterizes we did would be condemned. There is no saving them. One is 576 Sq Ft and falling ito its own foundation. I won't go back into it. One is nearly as bad, Trashed, falling apart and full of rats, roaches, fleas and such. Again, a teardown and the realtor has explicitly told them this but NOPE! Gotta winterize them! Had one 2 years ago that is was told to winterize. (Fannie Mae) Pipes had burst and house was growing mold FAST. Got it winterized, Didn't hold pressure of course! It was purchased by a neighbor and torn down 2 months later. Did a PARTIAL today. Water heater split, pipes burst, poured into the kitchen trap without issue, Poured into the bathroom trap and it was cracked, Poured into the toilet bowl which was dry and found out why it was dry when pink came out on the floor, Poured into the tub and heard it dripping in the crawlspace. What a waste of time and money..........


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

You know the answer to this........ its so the regional/national can get their 20% cut off the wint invoice.

Nothing more.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> You know the answer to this........ its so the regional/national can get their 20% cut off the wint invoice.
> 
> Nothing more.


The answer is really that they've agreed to perform that service on each property or must attempt to perform those services to be in compliance with insurer guidelines. 

So thats the angle they must use to free themselves from any potential damages that could be charged back to them. 

It's sort of like us PP dummy's submitting bids for everything to remove all liability from us. In order for the CPI to cover anything, the lender must have made an effort to prevent further damage and report existing damages. Once those damages with a bid has been supplied, all liability is placed on the insurance or guarantor.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Down the hall and to the right. They are showing how to cut in this morning.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Or on the flip side of that. I stop at a property yesterday to do an assessment of a property to bring it up to rentable condition for an investor. I noticed that the 5Brothers contractor had been there 3 days ago to do a wint.......













mtmtnman said:


> Why do we have to winterize teardowns? If there was any sort of codes here the last 2 winterizes we did would be condemned. There is no saving them. One is 576 Sq Ft and falling ito its own foundation. I won't go back into it. One is nearly as bad, Trashed, falling apart and full of rats, roaches, fleas and such. Again, a teardown and the realtor has explicitly told them this but NOPE! Gotta winterize them! Had one 2 years ago that is was told to winterize. (Fannie Mae) Pipes had burst and house was growing mold FAST. Got it winterized, Didn't hold pressure of course! It was purchased by a neighbor and torn down 2 months later. Did a PARTIAL today. Water heater split, pipes burst, poured into the kitchen trap without issue, Poured into the bathroom trap and it was cracked, Poured into the toilet bowl which was dry and found out why it was dry when pink came out on the floor, Poured into the tub and heard it dripping in the crawlspace. What a waste of time and money..........


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my P.


I've seen that so many many times that I've long since lost count. I used to turn those in and request a re-wint w/o.
NEVER got em, I guess they don't care.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Yep me too. It's pretty sad actually. Just reinforces my point that not every person that can do trashouts/lawn care should be allowed to actually "preserve" a property from damages. 

Should have seen the amount of water that came out of the water heater when I opened that up. Didn't bother taking a pic of it.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

When I've done SG 1x work and also QC's behind SG's full time contractor I've run into entire houses that only had RV poured into the toilets for their full winterization.

Lines were clear full, the water heaters were full. But oh yeah, the toilets had the pink stuff in them.

One winter I was doing REO work after the full time vendor had allegedly done the P&P initial secures................ EVERY one the plumbing was froze/broke that this guy had "winterized".
To the best of my knowledge 3 years later hes still their full time vendor.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Speaking of worthless wint....I heard that one of the Big Guns just lowered their wint price to $70 before discount = $56 net? Seriously????? WTH


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It has become so common it isn't even suprising anymore. Anyone with just a little experience and a sliver of common sense knows to go open every valve. They never thought the house might have a faucet outside?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

But then the national gets to repair a bunch of lines down the road, which is even more $.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Speaking of worthless wint....I heard that one of the Big Guns just lowered their wint price to $70 before discount = $56 net? Seriously????? WTH







Who dat?




I've been contacted several times this week about work...... and I can't bring myself to accept the work that is so cheap. 
Maybe if I was in Detroit and there was no work at all I'd be more understanding.


Yesterday while discussing a $100 sales clean with my main guy he mentioned that didn't seem so bad.
I asked him if he'd do the work? Yeah.
OK now would you do it and bring ALL of your own cleaning supplies, all of your own cleaning equipment and a generator to run the lights and vac because the power is off. Hell no.


I said my point exactly. I've got more than enough local work that I am not accepting their low rent trailer hood pricing any longer.
I am not running a charity, I do not work for a few measly pennies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

*re*

I believe its part of the insurance process for it to end up with fanny/freddy, I knew a guy that said he winterized a pile of ashes after the house burned down.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I believe its part of the insurance process for it to end up with fanny/freddy, I knew a guy that said he winterized a pile of ashes after the house burned down.


So we did a partial wint and worked for FAS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

*re*

If I remember correctly when this guy winterized the ashes he basically took a pic of his compressor sitting in them dumping antifreeze on the ground. I think he said he got paid so I guess it was what they wanted.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Speaking of worthless wint....I heard that one of the Big Guns just lowered their wint price to $70 before discount = $56 net? Seriously????? WTH


As we know its difficult to make an honest buck in the P&P industry...then you get "low-ball" nationals undercutting an already unrealistic wintz price... kicker is you have idiots that will take it on.
All it takes is one... then you'll spend 2 months trying to explain to your insurance company why they shouldn't drop you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

**** AMS only pays $50 a wint. Hasn't changed in 2 years. If I can get 10-15 knocked out in a day it's not bad. But terrible compared to FAS who pays $100.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> **** AMS only pays $50 a wint. Hasn't changed in 2 years. If I can get 10-15 knocked out in a day it's not bad. But terrible compared to FAS who pays $100.


I got $100 from them up here........


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> **** AMS only pays $50 a wint. Hasn't changed in 2 years. If I can get 10-15 knocked out in a day it's not bad. But terrible compared to FAS who pays $100.


Doesn't pay for the damage to one plumbing system on a bad wint.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> **** AMS only pays $50 a wint. Hasn't changed in 2 years. If I can get 10-15 knocked out in a day it's not bad. But terrible compared to FAS who pays $100.


When they get close to 300 a wint Yhea thats BAD


----------



## BigMonkey (Sep 16, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> **** AMS only pays $50 a wint. Hasn't changed in 2 years. If I can get 10-15 knocked out in a day it's not bad. But terrible compared to FAS who pays $100.


10-15 per DAY? how do you do them so fast? My fastest time is an hour and a half. do you live in an urban area where there's no drive time?

I must suck. :wheelchair::surrender:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BigMonkey said:


> 10-15 per DAY? how do you do them so fast? My fastest time is an hour and a half. do you live in an urban area where there's no drive time?
> 
> I must suck. :wheelchair::surrender:


Lets make sure we are compairing apples to apples. Dry to dry wint ETC. Wells also take longer ! I can do a dry wint in 30 to 45 all day long. We did 12 in 1 day and had it down to a system.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> Lets make sure we are compairing apples to apples. Dry to dry wint ETC. Wells also take longer ! I can do a dry wint in 30 to 45 all day long. We did 12 in 1 day and had it down to a system.






You couldn't have drove more than 10 mins to the next job either and do 12.


----------

